# Identify wood from old barn



## Brodan (Nov 1, 2014)

An old barn near me was taken down. A pile of scraps were left with a sign "free wood". I grabbed some pieces today for a small craft I'm building. Here are pics as was and after planing. Any idea what type of wood this is?
Thanks


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm guessing Douglas Fir.


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like white oak to me, especially the end grain. Real common in your area as well for barns (my area too, I'm just across the state line in VA.)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

White alder oak.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

White Oak.

Never heard of White alder oak.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

How about white oak Alder. Definitely not Doug fir.


----------



## Fthis (Feb 11, 2018)

White oak.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

White oak.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> White oak.
> 
> - madts


Agree Madts. White Oak! Also this from your Profile. "This site has become very tame. Bantering is a no-no. Sad." Very SAD!

Regards: Rick


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I m guessing Douglas Fir.
> 
> - Ripper70


-10


----------



## Brodan (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks. It may be worth grabbing some more before they burn it up. Price is right.

Dan


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I m guessing White Oak.
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


Thank you, jbay! One thing I know is my wood species!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Me too Rip


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

By the look of the end grain, it is probably either white or red oak.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I am not an expert at wood identification, so I went to " THE WOOD DATABASE " web site, which is, and it does have a similar end grain to white oak. Probably just throwing more gas on the fire.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like old barn wood to me.


----------



## JGabel (Mar 17, 2018)

Definitely white oak. We use a lot of white oak reclaimed on our projects. Very common in Tn.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I m guessing Douglas Fir.
> 
> - Ripper70


For shame Rip…....for shame….


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

white or red oak- the smell (of the wood itself)when working it will tell.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

I have some that looks the exact same. I've made several pieces from it. It is beautiful… And heavy.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Definitely white oak.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

AlaskaGuy is correct. This is definitely old barn wood. The characteristic nail holes are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

It is white oak. We are drowning in it down here in TN.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I m guessing Douglas Fir.
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


Alright. From now on, for all "What kinda wood?" threads, I will only either spectate from the sidelines or answer with, "Alder. 100%."


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Oak. Did anyone say oak? Probably oak.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

No ripper. You did good. Alder is my line and Douglas fir is yours. We need diversity.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Duly noted.


----------



## mpsprunger (Apr 22, 2013)

use it everyday, white oak


----------

